# Grace before meals - very cute dog prayer



## bassguitarman

:smile:


----------



## ComeFrom?

Another from a couple years back. Not to steal from your thread. CF?


----------



## Reel Time

I loved it! Here's another to add to your thread.

Dog praying before going to bed.

http://www.funnyfidos.com/funny-dog-praying-before-bed/

All good dogs go to heaven!


----------

